# Robinhood pictures



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

shrink your pic size some cameras have a pc setting for pixel size ...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

AT has been in and out for me for the last couple of days as well.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I been getting a bad gateway ???


----------



## buckshot270 (Apr 30, 2009)

heres 1 of mine and by 1 i mean 2


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

thats cool, i will post one of the wifes when i get out of the woods


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

that looks like it would cost a little bit more than i would like to spend.....great shot.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

buckshot270 said:


> View attachment 1525996
> View attachment 1525997
> heres 1 of mine and by 1 i mean 2


buckshot, that why there is 3 targets you should shoot one arrow at each, its to help you sniper types out, lol nice shot


----------



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

*Here are my 2 arrows that became one.*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I hope this works.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Fletchings? We don't need no stinkin fletchings......


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

This is my fav...









Split the bulldog collar and it stayed on....


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Wish I had saved my first one. It was when I just started out and knew no better....shooting the same spot with a broadhead. Went down the middle of an aluminum arrow. What a mess of jumbled up metal!

Of course I didn't know that a broadhead RH was rare.....and I needed the arrow that was still good....so apart they came!


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

buckshot270 said:


> View attachment 1525996
> View attachment 1525997
> heres 1 of mine and by 1 i mean 2


Not only did you tube them but those are FMJs! And they are even tougher!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's a crossbow bolt i hit with my Stealth a few years ago was shooting a 3-d shoot with this guy offered to buy him a new one he said it was worth it to see it happen


----------



## buckshot270 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ya it was pretty awesome the arrows were shot a few thousand times at least the best part about it was I was waiting for strings for both my bows so I borrowed my dads and was only set at 27" dl and Im a 31" it all started because i was trying to prove to a young kid that if you have decent shooting form it doesnt matter what bow your shooting you can still shoot good, oh and because I wanted to put some fmjs to the test lol



Rod Savini said:


> Not only did you tube them but those are FMJs! And they are even tougher!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's one with my Elite


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's one with my Bowtech Invasion.


----------



## APA21 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*rh's*

rh's


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

ok, so who got the pics of the acc or xtens ? anyone


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

too many so started shooting 3 spots got a few lately shooting field tips getting bow tuned for hunting


----------

